# Get 30% Off Your Discount Tire Direct Purchase



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Here's how:

Live.com (Microsoft) is saving you 30% off your wheels and tires from Discount Tire Directs eBay store up to $200.00 per transaction/per session. This may take some effort on your end but is well worth it. 

Here's what you'll need:
1) An active eBay account with a verifiable PayPal account.
2) You'll also need an active Microsoft live.com account (if you already have a Hotmail or MSN email account you already have a live.com account, you may need to set up your cashback account if you haven't already). These accounts are free.

Here's how you get your savings:
1) Go to live.com. In the search bar type in WHEELS. Even if you are not searching for wheels, type it in. You can change what you are looking for in a few steps. 
2) After you click search, a results page will come up. From here you will need to click the link that says: 
With wheels-www.ebay.com $ Live Search cashback.​3) This will re-direct you to eBay.
4) From here click the tab towards the top of the page that says Stores. Click it once and let the page load, click it again. You will now see a box on the left hand side that says "Find a Store." In this box select search by Store name and type in "Discount Tire Direct" and then click Search.
5) Click the Discount Tire Direct store link. Now you can browse items within our store.
6) When you find what you want to buy, Click the *BUY IT NOW* icon and proceed with payment. You will be asked to sign into eBay. Once you have signed in you will see the "Microsoft cash back" icon in your cart. Enter your desired quantity and click continue. You will see your total amount credited back to you *from Microsoft*. Please note that your credit will come in the form of a refund within 60 days (most receive their credit within 72hrs).

Please note this forum in the comments section when you make your purchase.

***If you do not see this indicated in your cart you will not get the discount. If you are having trouble with this and need help please post your question. We will do our best to help you.*** 

For more information on this special savings, click the link below. It will tell you how live.com defines a session. 
Details:*eBay Terms for Live Search Cashback Rewards*


----------

